# Best supplier choice for plastisol transfers with custom PMS colors



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been using cadprintz digital transfers from stahls. And while nobody's complained about them, I want to go back to something the looks more like screenprinting... 

However, I have at least three colors per design that would need to be PMS matched. And I have quite a few designs.

My head is spinning reading all the requirements and trying to do the math. Between the cost of PMS colors, then ink changes, etc. I'm a little lost...

If someone has experience doing PMS matching and has a good relationship with a supplier, I'd love to hear from you.

I have reviewed TONS of threads tonight. And I have looked at the chart provided in a thread that shows the suppliers and available colors. Even Howard, with 83 colors doesn't have the colors I need -- there's one that I could go with if I had to, but I need a dark charcoal grey and a pale yellow (not cream).

Thanks in advance for your help.

Sincerely,
Kristie


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Matching (exactly) PMS colors is difficult and can be very expensive. I have never done PMS matches and hope I never have to. PMS colors shift based on the color of the garment or substrate.

I would check it to doing process color. Versatranz offers a plastisol formula they call Full Color Fusion. I saw the demo at a trade show and it looks good. Heavy but good and it prints quick.

Cindy Smith is the Sales Manager at Versatranz. I'm sure she would be glad to offer some guidance.


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I met Cindy at ISS Atlanta...

I don't want something heavy. I'll have to see what I can come up with. 

I don't mind if the colors come out slightly different on different color garments, but I can't have a bright yellow when I need a pale yellow (see the dog that's my avatar). And I can't have a full black or light gray when I need the charcoal...

I'm trying to avoid going back to screenprinting just because we have so many designs now and I don't want to be covered up in boxes of shirts. I like how we can make on demand now and use one room of the house... 

Thanks for your feedback!!


----------

